# Where do you get a titanium rigid mtb fork?



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

Screw it - I'm going to rock a rigid front end. Where do I get a good titanium rigid fork? CBO used to sell them but I can't find anything on their website anymore...

thanks


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

My bad.

I found the goods.

http://cambriabike.com/forks&shock/rigid_forks.htm


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a multicolor Tie-dye Titanium MTB fork if you’re interested. I can get specs and pictures in a few days.


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

mattv2099 said:


> My bad.
> 
> I found the goods.
> 
> http://cambriabike.com/forks&shock/rigid_forks.htm


I've got a disc-only Morati Ti MTB fork, if you are interested. Steerer is 195mm. ~600g.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*greybicyle.com*

ask Didier from greybicylce.com

he has very nice Ti-forks that look almost like Morati but cost much less:


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

check out www.airborne.net, they even have a carbon version for ciclocross. but the titanium version is disc only


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Spicer Cycles have a nice one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone interested in trading something for a rigid ti fork?
Looking to pimp out my SS a little bit... Drop me a PM if anyone's interested.
Cash poor, but parts rich.
Cheers,

[email protected]


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

*Magmma Titanium makes a nice fork...*

Based in Sweeden. I don`t have personal experience with the fork but I lust after one.

545 grams Nice!

https://www.magmaa.com/images/gaffmtbfram.jpg


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

*yeah!*

Thanks for the info's, fellas.

But, I'm in love.

Spicer has a rigid ti fork for 250$.

http://www.spicercycles.com/index.cgi?cat=18&sub_cat=Forks&prod_id=143&cat_desc=Mountain


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

*There`s one on ebay...*

If you`re still looking... ebay


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yeah, the Spicers are great...*

This was the second of 3 in a row that broke. I've yet to see one last an entire year. Very smooth forks while they last, though.


----------



## MerlinTi (Apr 23, 2004)

*www.aeroti.com*

Saw them at the NYC Bike Show this past weekend

They fabricate stems, seatposts, frames and forks out of Ti. Not sure of the grade of metal used (CP, 3/2.5, 6/4, etc). Most items on display looked like they employed single pass welds.

They do some custom work

Web site says they are reps for BaoJi-Eurasian, an affiliate of China's largest Titanium producer

No experience whatsoever with them, so have zero idea as to the quality of their parts - must say you should be very careful buying a Ti fork. That is one part where you should feel absolutely confident in its integrity. In event of a break, it's all over but the cryin'

See above posts for evidence of faulty forks

After a bad crash, a warranty doesn't do diddley!


----------



## [email protected] B (May 4, 2004)

anyone heard of a brit company called on-one? i think they do Ti Rigid Forks


----------



## madhatter07 (Apr 15, 2004)

just out of curiousity why are you going with a rigid fork? seems a little bit like a step backwards no?


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

The Spicer forks that had issues were pre-July 2003 made forks I was told. Mine was built after the change and they do weigh a tad more now (mine came in at 600 grams) and previous ones were sub 550grams. Supposedly a tubing change and something else resulted in a slightly heavier fork but supposedly more durable. But since they were made in July - that even hasn't been a year yet, so time will tell... I have one of the 'revised' ones and I'm a 200+lb Singlespeeder. It is a smooth ride and I've yet to have any issues at all with it. A few times I've been stunned it's still together. Until it breaks I'll stand up for it, and then be sure I'll let everyone know I had a problem.

If you're looking for a weight weenie front fork - what about a Pace RC31 Carbon legged machine?

FF


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm getting my Spicer ti fork and frame today. The new Spicer ti forks are a good deal. Some company in China makes the forks for Spicer and many other ti forks and components for other companies as well. For about $299, I get a custom ti fork (100mm corrected w/ 3.34" tire clearance). I know they've changed the design/tubing so they're a bit stronger now. I've been told that you should only consider a ti fork for rather light/smooth riding. If you're an aggressive rider hitting kickers and catching big air, I would stay away from a ti fork.


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

madhatter07 said:


> just out of curiousity why are you going with a rigid fork? seems a little bit like a step backwards no?


I race XC and want an even lighter bike. One dude on my team rocks an old school rigid and schools us all anyway.

Also, i have a ti frame and think a ti fork would just look killer on it. Also I have a second bike I am building up and would put my front shock on that bike.


----------



## mattv2099 (Apr 15, 2004)

KMA said:


> I'm getting my Spicer ti fork and frame today. The new Spicer ti forks are a good deal. Some company in China makes the forks for Spicer and many other ti forks and components for other companies as well. For about $299, I get a custom ti fork (100mm corrected w/ 3.34" tire clearance). I know they've changed the design/tubing so they're a bit stronger now. I've been told that you should only consider a ti fork for rather light/smooth riding. If you're an aggressive rider hitting kickers and catching big air, I would stay away from a ti fork.


Are these spicers a good idea for aggressive XC racing? I'm the type of dude who only rides my mtn bike once a week aside from racing. all the rest of my time is on my road bike The trails up here in the northwest can get burly...

I don't want this damn fork to break on me. I weigh 170 pounds.


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

Talk to Gene Spicer and get his opinion. He also sells steal forks. Check out the forks he sells at:

http://www.spicercycles.com/index.cgi?cat=18&cat_desc=Mountain&sub_cat=Forks

Fast Freddy is over 200lbs and he hasn't had a problem with the new ti fork. I'll be on my new Spicer ti fork by next week. I'm in the same boat as you and concerned about breaking a ti fork. However, I jumped in and bought one. I think your style of riding is important in making the decision. If you're a smooth XC rider and pick your lines as opposed to simply pointing it straight, then I would say go for the ti fork (just my 2 cents).


----------



## Fast Freddy (Dec 25, 2003)

KMA said:


> Talk to Gene Spicer and get his opinion.
> 
> Fast Freddy is over 200lbs and he hasn't had a problem with the new ti fork.


Gene will let you know honestly how he feels - even if he costs himself a sale. He's probably in the top 1% of best customer service out there. He goes way beyond th call of duty in my book, and he always wants to make sure your happy and satisfied.

I am over 200lbs (approx 210 in riding gear) - but I don't do many big drop off's (rarely over 2 foot - just the trails that are near me) and I am pretty smooth on the trail. So with my fork in my situation I feel comfortable. I do get odd feelings ever so often when I'm in the bike area at my house and look it over - but I've yet to feel uncomfortable on the trail with it. Actually on the trail it flexes enough under me that it barely feels rigid.... it is a very nice XC ride...

Hope this helps - give Gene a call and ask him...

FF


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

*A quality steel fork matches well with a Ti frame...*

I was unhappy with the handling of my Moots YBB with a suspension fork that changed the geometry and slowed the steering. I had a fork built to my specs by James at Black Sheep (45 mm of rake, 430 mm from dropout to headset race). The trail on the bike is now about 62mm and as a consquence is extremely responsive. I only have about 80 miles on the bike set-up with this fork, but I believe that the set-up is a keeper. There's a few places where the suspension fork would have been better, but between the vast superiority of rigid fork on climbs and the improved handling on twisty singletrack, I know I'm better off. Someone else might not have the same technical limitations that I have, and consequently would not realize the same benefit.


----------

